# TBNites to divorce. Paula White and Randy White



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 24, 2007)

vangelist Paula White Gets Divorced


Atlanta, GA 8/24/2007 7:18 PM GMT (TransWorldNews)

According to news outlets in Tampa, evangelist couple Randy and Paula White, the pastors and founders of Without Walls International Church in Tampa, are getting a divorce. The Whites announced their breakup at an evening service Thursday night. 

The split appears to be mutual as they stood side-by-side during the announcement. Randy White said he took "full responsibility" for the breakup. He will continue to be the pastor of the 23,000-plus- member church, while Paula White will pursue other ventures, both nonprofit and for-profit.

There had been rumors the marriage was in trouble for months.

Without Walls in Tampa purchased the huge Carpenter's Home Church sanctuary in Lakeland in 2004 and established a satellite congregation, Without Walls Central, there. No word yet how the Whites' divorce might affect that congregation, if at all.

Paula White was by most accounts a more popular preacher than her husband and had her own TV ministry. And although Without Walls is an independent Pentecostal church, not bound by denominational standards on divorce, some of which are quite strict, divorce is still generally frowned on by Pentecostals. This is the second divorce for both Randy and Paula White.

This is the second piece of breaking news within the evangelistic marital community. On Wednesday, evangelist Juanita Bynum was attacked by her husband, Bishop Thomas Weeks, in the parking lot of an Atlanta hotel.

www.finditt.com

[email protected]

http://www.transworldnews.com/NewsStory.aspx?storyid=21489&ret=Default.aspx

Two major domestic incidents in the passed 3 days, and they both involve women preachers.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 24, 2007)

I've never heard of them before, but its a shame they're getting a divorce.



Slippery said:


> He will continue to be the pastor of the 23,000-plus- member church, while Paula White will pursue other ventures, both nonprofit and for-profit.


23,000+ member church - wow!


----------



## bconway52 (Aug 24, 2007)

It's amazing that his congregation is allowing him to stay as a pastor. Any idea as to why they are getting a divorce? 
Furthermore, not trying to cause an argument, but she has no place in the pastoral role that she is in. Its a shame that the church today has moved so far from the Biblical practice and standards.

What's more, another tv evangelist and her husband may be getting a divorce ("prophetess" Juanita Bynum and her husband "Bishop" ?). He was caught on camera beating her in a parking lot after an exchange of harsh words. 

A man or woman may claim to be sent by God, but God will not be mocked. 

What's sad is that these people's ministries will probably grow as a result of these things. 

Oh, Lord, may you be merciful to us, your people!


----------



## raderag (Aug 24, 2007)

bconway52 said:


> It's amazing that his congregation is allowing him to stay as a pastor.



Have you not been paying attention the last 20 years?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 24, 2007)

raderag said:


> bconway52 said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing that his congregation is allowing him to stay as a pastor.
> ...


the hermit life of some reformer folks


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 24, 2007)

bconway52 said:


> What's more, another tv evangelist and her husband may be getting a divorce ("prophetess" Juanita Bynum and her husband "Bishop" ?). He was caught on camera beating her in a parking lot after an exchange of harsh words.


conflict of roles. In both situations the women were preaching and making millions, and their "ministry" upstaged their husbands who were also pastors.


----------



## crhoades (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## D. Paul (Aug 25, 2007)

Very, very sad. They are both "under Bishop Jakes". As the story currently goes, there was no infidelity. So what does "The Bishop" have to say, I wonder? Is he not strangely silent? Or maybe it's none of our collective business what WOF preachers do.


----------



## jfschultz (Aug 25, 2007)

bconway52 said:


> Furthermore, not trying to cause an argument, but she has no place in the pastoral role that she is in. Its a shame that the church today has moved so far from the Biblical practice and standards.





Slippery said:


> And although Without Walls is an independent Pentecostal church, not bound by denominational standards on divorce, some of which are quite strict, divorce is still generally frowned on by Pentecostals.



From what I have read, women preachers are OK with Pentecostals.


----------



## etexas (Aug 25, 2007)

We almost might wish to just shake our heads and scoff, I confess, that is my first inclination. Then I think, "Wow, this is the way the "world" perceives the Church, being unsaved they think it the true Church." My PB Brothers and Sisters....I am going to start praying for a "True" revival/awakening in North America and the world, I say true to separate it from an emotional thing, I am am talking Whitefield here friends! People anyone who wants to Pray for a real Awakening and movement of the Holy Ghost, please do so. Let some scales fall from some eyes my Lord!


----------

